# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  जरूर बनायें ये 4 हेल्*दी रेसिपी

## Krishna

चाहे युवा पीढ़ी हो या बड़े लोग, नवरात्रि की श्रद्धा आपको हर वर्ग के लोगों के बीच में देखने को मिल जाएगी। नवरात्रि का व्रत भी दोनों पीढ़ी के लोग पूरी श्रद्धा के साथ करते हैं। इससे स्वास्थ्य भी अच्छा रहता है और बाहर की कुछ भी चीजें खाने की आदत पर भी कुछ दिनों में ब्रेक लग जाता है। लेकिन इन व्रतों को ऐसे ही नहीं रख लिया जाता। व्रत रखने के दौरान कई सारी हिदायतों का पालन करना होता है। व्रत के दौरान शुद्ध भोजन ही केवल ग्रहण करना चाहिए। ऐेसे में मार्केट में मिल रहे व्रत के खाने पर बड़े लोगों को जल्दी विश्वास नहीं होता। जिस कारण आपके लिए ये 4 महत्वपूर्ण व्रत की रेसिपी आपके लिए काफी लाभदायक सिद्ध हो सकती हैं। इन्हें बनाना भी आसान है। ये स्वाद में भी स्वादिष्ट होते हैं और स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टि से पौष्टिक भी होते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*फ्राई आलू* व्रत के दौरान प्राई आलू सबस् पसंद किया जाने वाला व्यंजन है। इसे बनाना भी आसान है औऱ ये ऊर्जा का महत्वपूर्ण स्रोत भी है। 4-5 आके उबाल लीजिए और उसके छिलके उतारने के बाद उन्हें 4-6 टुकड़ों में काट दीजिए। एक कढ़ाई में थोड़ा सा तेल गर्म कर जीका डालिए। जीरा तड़कने के बाद आलू, नमक और आधा छोटी चम्मच काली मिर्च डाल कर आलू 2-3 मिनिट तक भूनिये, गैस बन्द कर दीजिये, हरा धनियां और एक नीबू का रस डाल कर मिलाइये। व्रत के आलू तैयार हैं। माता को भोग लगाकर परिवारजनों के साथ खाइए।
*कूटू के आटे का चीला*व्रत के दरान कई घरों में कट्टू के आटे का इस्तेमाल भोजन के लिए किया जाता है।  कूटू के आटे से व्रत के लिये तरह तरह के व्यंजन बनाये जाते हैं। इन व्यंजनों में कूटू के आटे का चीला बहुत से लोगों द्वारा पसंद किया जाता है। इसे घर में बनाने के लिए 100 ग्राम (आधा कप) कूटू का आटा छान कर किसी बर्तन में निकाल लीजिये। 200 - ग्राम  अरबी धोकर उबाल लीजिये।  अरबी को छील कर, कद्दूकस करके, मैस कर लीजिये।  कूटू के आटे में मिलाइये, थोड़ा-थोड़ा पानी डाल कर, आटे को घोलते जाइये, गुठलियां नहीं पड़नी चाहिये। घोल को अधिक गाड़ा और अधिक पतला मत कीजिये। घोल को 15  मिनिट के लिये ढककर रख दीजिये। घोल में 1 छोटी चम्मच नमक, आधा छोटी चम्मच काली मिर्च और एक टेबल स्पून कतरा हुआ हरा धनियां मिला लीजिये। तवा गैस पर रखिये, गरम कीजिये, एक बड़ा चमचा घोल तवे पर डालिये और चमचे से गोल गोल चलाते हुये पतला चीला फैलाइये। चीले की नीचली सतह ब्राउन होने तक सेक कर पलट दीजिये। दूसरी तरफ भी ब्राउन होने तक सेकिये।  चीला तवे से उतार कर प्लेट में रखी कटोरी के ऊपर रखिये। सारे चीले इसी तरह बनाकर तैयार कर लीजिये। कूटू के चीले तैयार हैं इन्हैं आप गरम गरम फ्राई आलू या दही के साथ खाइये।

----------


## Krishna

.......................................

----------


## Krishna

*फलों का रायता*अगर व्रत के दौरान आप फलों का रायता खाते हैं तो आपको और कोई पौष्टिक खाने की जरूरत नहीं होगी। क्योंकि न तो इसे बनाने में तेल का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है औऱ न ही गैस खर्च होती है। इसे बनाना भी बहुत आसान है। यह आपको पूरे दिन तरोताजा रखता है और आपके पाचन शक्ति को कमजोर भी नहीं होने देगा। १ केला के मोटे-मोटे गोल टुकड़े काट लीजिये। १ सेब को छोटे-छोटे टुकड़े काट लीजिए। ४०-५० अंगूर लें और खरबूज के छोटे-छोटे टुकड़े लें। 400 ग्राम (2 कप) दही को 100 ग्राम मलाई और 2 -3 टेबल स्पून चीनी मिला कर फैट लीजिये। सारे तैयार फल दही में मिलाइये।  2 इलायची छील कर बारीक कूट लीजिये रायते में मिला दीजिये। रायते को ठंडा होने के लिये फ्रिज में रख दीजिये। फलों का रायता तैयार है, ठंडा खुशबू दार रायता परोसिये और खाइये। फलों का रायता बनाने के लिये आप अपने मन पसन्द कोई भी फल ले सकते हैं और कोई भी हटा सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

...............................

----------


## Krishna

*कुट्टू की पकौड़ी*इसी तरह कुट्टू की पकौड़ी व्रत के दौरान कुछ चटकदार खाने का मन करने के समय खाई जाती है। इसे बनाने के लिए 150 ग्राम कुट्टू का आटा, 100 ग्राम कच्चा कद्दू, 2 आलू, 1 चम्मच हरीमिर्च-अदरक का पेस्ट, सेंधा नमक और काली मिर्च पाउडर स्वादानुसार, तलने के लिये घी। कद्दू और आलू को छीलकर कस लें। कुट्टू के आटे में पानी डालकर पकौड़ी के घोल की तरह गाढ़ा घोल लें, इस घोल में अदरक-हरी मिर्च का पेस्ट और नमक मिलाएं। साथ ही कसा हुआ आलू और कद्दू भी डाल दें। कड़ाही में घी गर्म करें, जब घी गर्म हो जाये तो उसमें इस घोल की छोटी-छोटी पकौडि़या डालकर तल लें। हरे धनिये की चटनी के साथ परोसें।

ये चार रेसिपी व्रत के दौरान आप बना कर खा सकते हैं। ये बनाने में आसान होते हैं और आपक भूखा भी नहीं रहने देंगे।

----------

